# Lob und Grüße an Heinrich Lenhardt



## Hesis (25. September 2006)

Aloha liebe Community,
aloha liebes Buffed.de-Team,
und aloha Heinrich Lenhardt,

ich finde Eure Page sehr gelungen. Spiele seit der DaoC-Beta MMORGs. Seit der Beta von WoW zocke ich das Spiel und bin ein großer Fan...

Wollte nur mal ein großes Lob an Eure Page loswerden. Eure Page ist sehr informativ und übersichtlich!

Außerdem wollte ich eins mal loswerden an Heinrich Lenhardt...:

Da ich schon ein etwas älterer PC-Spieler bin, kenne ich die Zeiten der PC Player. Bin ein großer Fan gewesen von der Zeitschrift. Vorallem von Dir Heinrich Lenhardt und Boris Schneider. Ihr seit die besten Redakteure gewesen (Du bist es ja immer noch), die mit Witz und Neutralität, ihre Test, Kolumen oder Previews vorgestellt haben. Leider wurde aus PC Player GameStar und die Zeitschrift wurde auf die jüngere Zielgruppe zugeschnitten. Momentan kann man glaube ich die GameStar und das MickeyMaus-Heft vom Kiosk garnicht mehr unterscheiden... SCHADE, da PC Player einfach das beste Magazine Ever war...

Naja wollte nur mal sagen, dass Du Heinrich Lenhardt super arbeit gemacht hast und machst und ich mich freue, dass Du nun bei Buffed.de bist...

Gruß und macht weiter so

Hesis
(Die Todeskrallen, Schurke, LvL 60)


----------



## hirnwut (26. September 2006)

Du sprichst mir aus der untoten Seele!
Ich bin auch ein Zocker der frühen Jahre und habe PCPlayer und auch PC Joker (davor natürlich auch Amiga Joker) mitbekommen. PCPlayer war für mich damals das Nummer 1 Heft. Gerade als die ersten CD-Roms mitgeliefert wurden und die Redaktion rund um Herrn Schwaiger (oder?) diese genialen Videos gedreht hatte. Gabs da nicht auch den berühmten Stanglnator zu sehen?!?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte eine lange Zockpause von vier Jahren und war erstaunt, was sich da alles redaktionell getan hatte.
Zwei Gesichter waren mir aber noch bekannt. Einmal das von Heinrich Lenhardt und dann das von Petra Maueröder...zumindest hiess sie früher einmal so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Auch ein großes Lob von mir, einem SEHR treuen Stammleser!

@lex


----------



## Xathras (27. September 2006)

dem kann ich mich eigentlich nur anschliessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*altaraufbau*


----------



## jiron (23. Oktober 2006)

Dem gibt es wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen!

Wollen wir nicht einen Fanclub gründen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyoro (24. Oktober 2006)

Irre ich mich oder kenne ich Heinrich Lenhardt sogar schon aus Zeiten der Zeitschrift PowerPlay?

Aber auch ich habe seine Meinung über die Jahre geschätzt, daher kann ich das Lob nur begrüßen.


----------



## Sasuni (25. Oktober 2006)

Ohhh jaaa...

Die gute "alte"&"erste" Power Play! Aus Zeiten, in denen Computer noch was für Sonderlinge waren...

Nebenher ist die Power Play aus der Computerspiele Abteilung der "Happy Computer" hervorgegangen... Und die Fotos möchte heute niemand mehr sehen, glaube ich! Ich erinnere mich da düster an einen Onkel Heini auf einem besonders mißratenen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

-Foto, oder an Doc Bobo Schneider der die fiese Grimasse für ein verranztes Spiel abliefert!

Aber auch von mir einen Gruß an die Pioniere des Spieletestens... Und wo wir schonmal dabei sind -> kennt noch jemand den Manni Kleimann^^?


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (25. Oktober 2006)

also gibt eigentlich nur ein zu sagen: Heinrich Lenhardt 4tw ^^ 

bin mittlerweile auch schon 24 Jahre ALT (24 ist ja in der Gamerscene ja schon gehobenes mittleres alter -.-) und kenne den guten Heinrich auch noch aus den guten "alten" Zeiten. Ich kann nur soviel sagen, seid man ihn in den casts hört und in den streams sieht, habe ich nochmehr Interesse an Buffed.de bekommen. 
Der Junge ist einfach ein super Entertainer ^^  Ja ich würde sogar so weit gehen zu sagen: Heinrich Lenhardt the godfather of redaktions entertainment. Bitte mehr Buffcasts und Streams mit unserem lieben Kermit wie er auch liebevoll von der Comunity gennant wird.


----------

